
Iconic Doom3 Game Now in Browsers with WebAssembly - pazrul
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/07/doom3-web-assembly-port/
======
pazrul
Here's the link to play Doom3 in the browser.

[http://wasm.continuation-labs.com/d3demo/](http://wasm.continuation-
labs.com/d3demo/)

